# anyone use J&A Ferrie farriers?



## LeneHorse (10 March 2013)

Does anyone know what's going on? I am (was?) a client and have been told that they are not coming to us any more but the farriers who worked for them are now self employed and we've to deal with them from now on. Just wondered if this has affected anyone else on here.


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

I know Lomondside Stud use them, maybe worth giving them a call and see if they've been told the same? Sounds a bit odd!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 March 2013)

I havent used them but they are great farriers, if a bit too pricey for my pocket. Wouldnt see past them for vet referrals though


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			I havent used them but they are great farriers, if a bit too pricey for my pocket. Wouldnt see past them for vet referrals though 

Click to expand...

That's why I don't use them, so expensive! Have heard they are fantastic though, just a bit out of my price range for my barefoot horse


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 March 2013)

LeneHorse said:



			Does anyone know what's going on? I am (was?) a client and have been told that they are not coming to us any more but the farriers who worked for them are now self employed and we've to deal with them from now on. Just wondered if this has affected anyone else on here.
		
Click to expand...

Was it farriers or apprentices who have now become fully qualified and struck out on their own?


----------



## EventingMum (10 March 2013)

From what I have heard it's a planned business decision, most of the apprentices are now qualified and so and becoming self employed to streamline the business for Allan and Jim.


----------



## tricksibell85 (11 March 2013)

I use Jim - so not heard anythin about the apprentices!

I rate them tho, they have done wonders 4 my boy!


----------



## Nic (13 March 2013)

Spoke to Jim this morning. Jackie & Grum are setting out on their own as Strathclyde Farriers as of 5th April.  Jim is off to enjoy the fishing 

Will miss Jim lots, have grown up with him dunking me in water buckets for my cheek, but sure he wont be able to avoid me forever. 

Wishing Jim more time to relax & we'll certainly be sticking with Strathclyde from next month.


----------



## Sayra (13 March 2013)

I copied this from a post on Facebook. This might answer your question.


To all J&A Ferrie Clients from Jim and Allan...

Some of you may have heard the rumours, here are the facts:

We have decided that, after 43 years of shoeing, we are going to slow down a bit. Neither of us is getting any younger!

For some years now we have been training our group of Qualified Farriers with a view to, one day, being self-employed. And that day has arrived.

We can no longer sustain the huge farriery business that we have at present. Jim is moving to the east coast and will continue to shoe a lot of his clients to the north of Glasgow and will still be shoeing at the Glasgow Vet College every Tuesday. Allan is still shoeing in Ayrshire, albeit slightly fewer days each week.

The qualified farriers who have worked for us for the last few years hope to still shoe for the same clients, they will continue to provide the same prompt, efficient service that we are known for. The only difference is that they will be self-employed.

Each and every one of you will receive a letter outlining our plans and you will also receive a contact number from your farrier. In the meantime please call the office as normal for your next booking and we hope to make the transition as smooth as possible for everyone.
 J&A Ferrie is still very much in business and the Farrier Supply Company is, in fact, growing as we have taken on a new dealership for a major shoe and nail manufacturer.

We would like to speak to you all personally, but sadly that isnt possible...we dont have numbers for you all  for some we just envelopes on stable walls 

We are sorry that some of you have heard our news through the grapevine, we hoped it wouldnt happen that way.

We would like to thank you all for the support you have shown us both over the years and we are just sorry we cant carry on shoeing for everyone forever! We wish you all and your horses all the very best for the future. 

Any confusion or questions, please contact the office: 01560 323002 or pm Jim or Allan.

Jim and Allan Ferrie


----------



## LeneHorse (14 March 2013)

Thanks for all your replies. I had been keeping an eye on their website to see if there was an announcement but never saw anything so thanks for posting the facebook message - I feel a bit better now reading that. It's the end of an era though. It's been a while since Jimmy shod mine personally but I won't forget his 'wonderful' singing and off colour jokes!
I'll also be continuing to use Strathclye Farriers & wish them success with the new business and wish the Ferries all the best with their future plans.


----------



## holeymoley (15 March 2013)

I use them . Will miss him and his patter but I think he's staying with a few people north of Glasgow. A few of the boys are setting up their own businesses


----------



## frozzy (18 March 2013)

I use a wonderful "Ferrie" trained farrier John Hodge and he has his own apprentice Robert who ,if I am not mistaken is now qualified, but I have to say that when I moved to this part of the country and needed a specialised farrier for a pony post surgery, Jim came to my rescue and without drama got me sorted from being a dribbling sniffling wreck not knowing how I was to cope getting this pony who I had just spent £5K on the care he needed. Jim sorted him and put me in touch with John who he guaranteed could take over the care .Cheers lads.


----------

